# best 700c 32s.



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

I love my paselas, they're cheap, they have tan sidewalls, they wear like iron.

But... they aren't the best ride in the world. Not by a long shot.

Anyone got any real world experience with any other 32s? 

In a perfect world, I'm looking for good wear, good flat resistance, tan sidewalls and 28-34mm. I'd give up some of that for a really supple tire, so long as y'all can assure me that the ride is just that much better than the pasela.

I've tried Riv's ruffy tuffys in the past, wasn't impressed. I've heard good things about the grand bois tires, though the availability is spotty.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have heard excellent reports on Vittoria Randonneur Hypers and they come in 32s. Reasonably light (350 g), foldable and have reflective sidewalls.

For 28s, I have had excellent results with Continental GP 4 Seasons. Very light (250 g), foldable, long-wearing and flat resistant. I've got nearly 3,000 miles on my 4 Seasons commuting with plenty of tread left.

Not too many options for tan sidewalls. Rivendell offers several models (Ruffy, Roly Polys and Jack Browns), however I believe that Panaracer makes all of their tires.

Grand Boise tires are a bit more expensive, but also have tan sidewalls.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Panaracer T-Serv have gotten my money for the past few tire purchases.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Try Some Jack Browns. 

Lugged steel bicycles, wool clothing, and leather saddles from Rivendell Bicycle Works


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

My daughter has been rolling on some Michelin City 700x32's for over a year and no flats as of yet.

My commuter has Performance's Metro-K 700x32 and they're holding up just fine (and were pretty inexpensive, to boot!).


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

You can run Paselas and T-Servs pretty low. I've run my 32's as low as 70 PSI. I liked the way they rode at 85 or so. YMMV.

Sorry, I have no answer to your actual question. The only other tire I've used that big was the old Conti Top Touring, which they don't make anymore.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Ditto the Michelin City Trekking. $30 at REI. Nice rolling tire, pretty resistant to glass so far. I commute on these tires, having used prior a set of vintage Avocet Cross K's, with an inverted tread. The City is much wider, with the 32's actually measuring at just under 35mm.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

World first: Marathon Supreme | Schwalbe North America

Great tire....I have a pair on a bike and I still haven't worn them out...IMHO, they are the best riding of the 32c tires....

This tire is a completely different tire than others in the Marathon series...

The downside is it's not cheap..They are around $70 per tire


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had really good luck with the Continental Top Contact models in the 32c's and have a pair on my cross bike right now for multipurpose riding & light touring. As Steve alluded to, you can also pick up these tires at REI.

I'll second the Jack Brown's too if you're looking for a more road oriented tire. If you check out the Rivendell site you can read a bunch on 32-35c tires and they have a great selection too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

brianmcg said:


> Try Some Jack Browns.
> 
> Lugged steel bicycles, wool clothing, and leather saddles from Rivendell Bicycle Works


They sure look like the Panaracer Ruffy Tuffy that sells...Did Riv rename that tire?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> They sure look like the Panaracer Ruffy Tuffy that sells...Did Riv rename that tire?


Kind of. They are 33.333333333333's instead of the Ruffy Tuffy that is a 28 I believe. 

BTW, all the above mentioned tires are really awesome. I have a set of the JB greens just looking for the right bike to slap them on. They ride really nice and are really quite fast for a fattie.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

dustyrider said:


> Panaracer T-Serv have gotten my money for the past few tire purchases.


These. Miles ahead of the Paselas...though they cost almost twice as much. Mine have over a thousand miles and still have the little rubber hairs from the mold and no significant wear. That includes 300+ miles of loaded riding, commuting, and lots of very rough dirt roads, all things which are hard on tires. At this point my rear Paselas would start to show some squaring off and loss of tread.

Oh yeah they are also lightweight compared to many offerings, roll pretty well, seem to handle great on and off road, and I haven't gotten any flats.

Can you tell I like these tires?

No tan sidewalls though. I think its worth it.

I've also used Continental Top Tourings (now Top Contacts) in 28s. They were good tires though kind of slow feeling. Contis also tend to be sort of undersized but maybe this isn't true of all of their tires.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

If you're willing to go down to 28's, the best tire I've ridden recently is the Challenge Parigi Roubaix. Fan-freakin-tastic tire. Decent wear, amazing ride. SOOOO supple. Great for these Wisconsin roads. If you're willing to forgoe the Tan sidewall requirement, Conti's have always worked really well[and they're close with a brown sidewall on the Gator skins.]. I have Clement Strada LGG's on two of my bikes right now, both the 120 tpi and 60 tpi. They're pretty close to the Challenge tire in terms of performance. Nice tires they are.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> If you're willing to go down to 28's, the best tire I've ridden recently is the Challenge Parigi Roubaix. Fan-freakin-tastic tire. Decent wear, amazing ride. SOOOO supple. Great for these Wisconsin roads. If you're willing to forgoe the Tan sidewall requirement, Conti's have always worked really well[and they're close with a brown sidewall on the Gator skins.]. I have Clement Strada LGG's on two of my bikes right now, both the 120 tpi and 60 tpi. They're pretty close to the Challenge tire in terms of performance. Nice tires they are.


I've heard good thing about the chalenge roubaix tires- I think I might give them a try next. 28s would be no problem. Thanks for the recommendation!

The jack browns also look pretty good- I'll take a look at those as well.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

All the tires I would mention have already been mentioned--Supremes, T-Serves and Jack Browns. I've used all of them and they're all great. I've also used Paselas and found that I had sidewall issues before the tread wore out. Jack Browns are similar although the Greens give a fantastic ride. T-serves are much more durable than Paselas but still offer a nice ride. But ultimately, I think the Supremes are the best of the bunch offering a great ride and durability. The Supremes seem to run smaller than the stated size.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ruffy Tuffys*

I use Pasela TGs on my commuter. They are durable, cheap, and ride well-enough for that use. For my big-tire road bike I like Ruffy Tuffys. I have maybe 10,000 miles on them. They are about as durable as Paselas, cost more, but ride better.

Ruffy Tuffys aren't sized as 32s, but they have a nice round cross-section and so might have similar air volume to some 32s.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

PdxMark said:


> I use Pasela TGs on my commuter. They are durable, cheap, and ride well-enough for that use. For my big-tire road bike I like Ruffy Tuffys. I have maybe 10,000 miles on them. They are about as durable as Paselas, cost more, but ride better.
> 
> Ruffy Tuffys aren't sized as 32s, but they have a nice round cross-section and so might have similar air volume to some 32s.


You like the Ruffy Tuffys better than the Pasela TG? I have Pasela 28c on one bike and have considered changing over to Ruffy Tuffys 

I love the Pasela in 32c tires on my commuter but they are a little too stiff in 28c for a road bike...and I want more of a treadless tire for this bike


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Because I am cheap, I ordered a set of the clement Strada LGG 28s. 

I'll let y'all know how they feel.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lotophage said:


> Because I am cheap, I ordered a set of the clement Strada LGG 28s.
> 
> I'll let y'all know how they feel.


Cool...and I just ordered some Ruffy Tuffys....I'll report back


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've been riding Ruffy Tuffys (28ish) and Jack Browns (33.3s) exclusively for the past few years. 

Jack Browns are great in the 32ish realm. 
The Rivendell Jack Brown Is The Best Tire In The Universe | Facebook


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cool...and I just ordered some Ruffy Tuffys....I'll report back


"That's good. You have taken your first step into a larger world." 
―Obi-Wan Kenobi

Those are my skinny tires (except on my rare rides with my racing friends).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> You like the Ruffy Tuffys better than the Pasela TG? I have Pasela 28c on one bike and have considered changing over to Ruffy Tuffys
> 
> I love the Pasela in 32c tires on my commuter but they are a little too stiff in 28c for a road bike...and I want more of a treadless tire for this bike


In my experience, Ruffys are a bit skinnier than 28s (the one time I measured them) and last way, way longer than Paselas.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> "That's good. You have taken your first step into a larger world."
> ―Obi-Wan Kenobi
> 
> Those are my skinny tires (except on my rare rides with my racing friends).


I'm using Pasela TG and Marathon Supreme for 32c on other bikes.... My main road ride can fit 28c....Using 28c Pasela TG now but want something different... and I plan on transferring the Pasela's over to another bike...

I've become a big fan of larger tires in the last few years....


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've become a big fan of larger tires in the last few years....


As have I. I rarely go on a ride that does not involve a county dirt road, a foray onto a gravel or dirt path along an MUT or through a park, or punny hops over this and that. You can certainly can do a lot on 23s (gawd, some of the dirt roads I have been on on 23s), but it's more fun and enjoyable on bigger tires. I also don't race so the slight weight and speed penalty is a very worth it trade off for me. Plus, I hate, absolutely hate, punctures.


----------



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

*Schwalbe Kojak 700x35*

Something else to consider if you can fit something a little bigger is the 700x35 Schwalbe Kojak. They are a little tough to find and expensive, but they are light and ride great. Make sure you get the folding bead ones though. They are completely slick (Kojak!) I mounted a set on my road bike (long reach brakes) and thay are great. Really comfy and still roll very well. Black sidewalls though.

Mark


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

significantly bigger than 32 won't fit under my fenders, but I appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

i've used pasela TG 35, good tires, but with so much tread managed to pickup a very small stone, which cut tru everything for a flat! performance METRO K is durable, comfortable and CHEAP. can be found onsale fo $12-15. Nashbar has a similar one.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Woyteck Morajko said:


> i've used pasela TG 35, good tires, but with so much tread managed to pickup a very small stone, which cut tru everything for a flat! .


I've had this problem twice with the Pasela TGs. Sharp stone gets picked up in tread and cuts through tire and causes flat. And the tread isn't enoughtthem to help on a muddy road.

I tried Serfas Tuono, a slick 32 mm and like  better. More supple, no tread. Balck sidewalls though.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I really, really like the Schwalbe Durano 28's. Only 290 grams per tire, great road feel, decent flat protection and they seem to be long lasting (I've got ~600 miles on a set). 

Those Marathon Supreme's look nice in 32mm though.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay. This is going to be a very naive question, but if I have 32mm tires can I swap them out for 35mm tires without much problem?

I am wondering this because I am not sure if getting larger tires means I need a new set of wheels.

Also, if I get fenders fitted for 32mm tires then does that preclude me from getting larger tires because my fenders won't be able to fit anymore?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Vittoria's Randonneur Hypers are quite nice. Lively, reasonably light, and decent puncture protection. Sizing is true, if not a little oversized (width, that is). Another tire to consider is Conti's Contact Extra Light. Has a mild tread that can handle dirt/gravel, but is still fast/quiet on pavement. I've used both with very good results.


----------



## Pedalhead (Sep 22, 2010)

I liked my 28 Paselas, but i thought the Crosstown were a bit better. They were heavier, but had better grip on wet pavement. I burned through Conti Contacts pretty quick, but no flats in over 3k mi. I am running Soma New Xpress in the 32 size now. two flats this season One big 'ol sharp rock, and glass that worked through about 3mm from the rock puncture. When those are due for replacement, it will be Gatorskins, Armadillos or Marathons.
I think they are all good tires.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Pablo said:


> In my experience, Ruffys are a bit skinnier than 28s (the one time I measured them) and last way, way longer than Paselas.


I've got RT's to two rear wheels measuring 25.8 and 26.3mm. I've got 3 RP's on three front wheels measuring 26.2, 26.5 and 26.3mm. Any wider and they'd start to scrub the inside of an Easton EC90SL fork.


----------

